# [Vorstellung] German Truck Simulator



## Curry (19. Oktober 2010)

Index:

 Vorwort
Vorstellung
Aufgaben / Realität
Modding
Screenshots
Meinung / Quellen


Vorwort: 

 Wie ich gestern erfahren habe,  sucht PCGames  Fans, Experten und Modder
zu Simulatoren wie z.B.
Euro (German) Truck Simulator / Baumaschinensimulator  oder anderen Simulatoren

Da ich selbst ein großer Fan von Simulationssoftware bin, und bekannte Simulatoren wie den
Landwirtschaftssimulator (2009/2011), Baggersimulator, Bussimulator oder  Truck Simulator(en) gespielt habe, fühlte ich mich in dem Artikel nicht unangesprochen. 
Aus diesem Anlass habe ich mich entschieden ein „Round-About“ Artikel zum ‚German Truck Simulator‘  zu erstellen. 
In diesem Artikel/Thread werde ich das Spiel vorstellen, mich den Aufgaben des Spielers widmen und natürlich den Bereich Modding ansprechen.
Vorab:
Ich selbst bin durch Begeisterung(aktive Spielzeit)/Zeitmangel nicht dazu gekommen, einen Mod zu entwickeln, möchte meinen Dank an dieser Stelle aber den Moddern/Scriptern widmen, die einen (nicht unwichtigen) Teil zu meiner Spielfreude beigetragen haben. 
Dafür ein: !DANKE!


----------



## Curry (19. Oktober 2010)

*Vorstellung*


Spielname: German Truck Simulator
Vorgänger: Euro Truck Simulator (Aug.2008)
Entwickler: SCS Software 
Vertrieb: Randomedia
Release Date: 13.Januar.2010
Preis: ~20€
Medium: Coputerspiel
Plattform: Windows (XP/Vista)
USK: Ab 0 Jahren
Akt. Patch: v 1.32
 Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curry (19. Oktober 2010)

*Aufhaben/Realität*

Die Hauptaufgabe des Spielers beim German Truck Simulator ist es, Frachten quer durch Deutschland zu transportieren.


Wie im echten Aufgabenbereich eines LKW Fahrers  hat man auch im GTS die Aufgabe Autos, Holzladungen oder Fließgüter wie z.B. Öl  durch 18 Städte Deutschlands zu transportieren.



Realitätsnähe:
Einfach nur fahren ohne Ansporn?
Nein, denn im GTS gibt es viele Faktoren, die aus dem gemütlichen Cruisen auf der Autobahn eine ernstzunehmende Aufgabe machen.
Dazu gehören: 

 

Schadensfreie Auslieferung (1):*
_Wer beschädigte Fracht abliefert, muss mit starken finanziellen Abzügen rechnen._​
Zeitliche Beschränkung (2):*
_Kaffeefahrten und lange Umwege sind eines der Hauptgründe, warum Fracht zu spät ausgeliefert wird.
_​_Wer seine Waren zu spät ausliefert muss ebenfalls mit finanziellen Abzügen rechnen._​
Müdigkeit(3):*
_Wer immer hinterm Steuer sitzt, braucht auch mal eine Pause. Sind Sie übermüdet am Steuer fallen Sie in einen Tiefschlaf. Wozu das führen kann, kann sich ein jeder ausmalen._​



Tankfüllung:
_Auch auf genügend Treibstoff ist auf Fahrten durch ganz Deutschland zu achten.
_​_Liegenbleiben kommt ihnen Teuer zu stehen._​
Realitätsnahe Strecken und Straßenbeschreibungen helfen dem Fahrer sich in Deutschland zurecht zufinden.


*Auf dem Bild sind die 3Punkte eingezeichnet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curry (19. Oktober 2010)

*Modding*

Kommen wir zum Modding im German Truck Simulator.

  Ein großer Bereich ist das reine LKW Modding. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  Findet man die normalen Trucks zu langweilig, so hat man die Möglichkeit,   seine Trucks aufzuwerten.
  Der German Truck Simulator erstellt dem Benutzer bei der Installation ein Mod-Verzeichniss, indem er mittels .scs Dateien sein Spiel verändern kann.
  Nach dem Einfügen der .scs Datei in das Mod-Verzeichniss ist kein weiterer Schritt notwendig.

  Weitere Möglicheiten: 
  Interior Mods {BEISPIEL}
  Winter Mod {BEISPIEL}
  Schneeketten Mod  {BEISPIEL}
  Sterne Mod {BEISPIEL}
  Real Logos Mod {BEISPIEL}
  Baustellen Mod {BEISPIEL}


----------



## Curry (19. Oktober 2010)

*Screenshots*

Platz4


----------



## Curry (19. Oktober 2010)

*Meinung/Quellen*

Positives:


Realistische Sounds
Realistische Landschaft 
KI-Verkehr
Einfaches Modding Möglich
 
Negatives:


Auf Dauer langweilig



Quellen:
WILLKOMMEN IM 1LKW-KIRMES FORUM - Portal


----------

